# Puppy Training vs. Vaccinations



## Diamond12 (Jan 29, 2019)

I am bringing my new pup, Fidel on Saturday. I have been watching many You Tube training videos by Zac George, who I really like as a trainer.

Zac suggests that training of a pup should start immediately to bond with your pup. He also indicates that you must train in many environments to have success.

I did not think I should take Fidel to public places until he had all of his shots. How do you train your pup to experience "stay" in different environments while not exposing him to risks until he is fully vaccinated?

Any thoughts?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here's the guidelines https://avsab.org/wp-content/upload...ion_Position_Statement_Download_-_10-3-14.pdf


----------



## Diamond12 (Jan 29, 2019)

*Training Guide*

Thank you so much for the link. I planned on Not socializing Fidel until he had all shots. This guide really speaks to the importance and limited window for successful socialization.

Thanks again.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

While it is EXTREMELY important to start socializing your puppy early, and exposing him to many different people and things, teaching "stay" is NOT really an "early puppy skill". Don't focus TOO much on that one in the beginning. A good solid "stay" is something that develops over many months and with maturity.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*socializing*



Diamond12 said:


> I am bringing my new pup, Fidel on Saturday. I have been watching many You Tube training videos by Zac George, who I really like as a trainer.
> 
> Zac suggests that training of a pup should start immediately to bond with your pup. He also indicates that you must train in many environments to have success.
> 
> ...


I think there are a lot of good reasons to socialize in public before they have all of their shots - you just have to be careful. Take him to places like Home Depot, pet stores, or other places you can carry him or he can ride in a cart (not walking around where other dogs have walked) - it doesn't mean you have to work on training immediately in these other places - but even with him in a cart or carrying him you can still work on some training...

I agree with Karen - stay probably isn't one of the first puppy skills you want to teach (or would be successful teaching) - there are so many other basic ones that you can work on at home and in safe public areas (a friend's house who has a vaccinated dog, etc).


----------

